# betta picta



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a pic of my female betta, Male is in hiding holding fry so no pics of him yet.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

She is very beautiful and I want to thank you for sharing her picture. Please share of of the male when he gets off "nursery" duty >>>>LOL.

Rose

:betta:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well inexperience has hit the pair. Lost this batch of eggs. Since its the first batch I'm sure that is what caused it. Here is a couple of pics of the male and female getting ready to spawn again.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry about the eggs but at least they are ready to give it a go again. Don't you love the picta? They are so wonderful with each other. None of the ripping and tearing and so beautiful to see and watch.

Good luck with this spawning and wonderful pictures. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.

We will anxiously await the news on this new batch of eggs.

Rose
:betta:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on the first attempt and hope they learned a thing or two..


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Pictas are among my favorite Bettas and I look forward to more pics of your lovely ones.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well heres hoping, the male is holding again and staying in hiding. Lets hope it works this time. If not I am going to try moving the male to another tank.


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you using anything like almond leaves to release tannins in the water?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use peat in the filters. A friend of mine is getting me some Oak leaves to put on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool.  Good luck and I look forward to more pics of those beauties.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Susan, 

How did the second spawning come out? Did you have a successful one this time?

Hope so!

Rose

:betta:


----------

